# Makin bacon in the panhandle!!!  With B-view!!!



## fpnmf (Dec 24, 2011)

Got a new vendor for pork bellies...

Ordered a case of, or two bellies.

Got two wrapped in cling wrap...14.5 pounds each  ( well close enough ) @ $2.29 per.

They don't look like the EXCEL that I have been getting...not quite as thick but acceptable. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine

So....today I cut them up and slapped them into the world famous Pops Dads brine recipe...

 See ya in 10 days!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/here-s-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step#post_693843


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Great start Craig!

You gotta love Pops brine!

I have a pastrami in it as we speak.


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2011)

This is gunna be good!







Good luck and good smoking.


----------

